# where can i gat accurate weather



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

:angry:i sick of the damn weather channel being wrong, third time this year for my area and i want something i can rely on is satilite radio a good station to listing to for this and whats a good web site to see radar on :realmad:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*It's Just A Crapshoot...*

Until something actually happens and you can make your own determinations...

Try THESE SITES:
NOAA
ACCUWEATHER.COM
INTELLICAST


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

i have sirius radio and even though they repeat/update every 4 minutes the weather isn't that good. i'm about 30 miles north of boston and they only give the "boston proper" weather (just major cities). Sirius is awesome..........except the weather.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I look at the window.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Ask god


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sirius Radio uses the weather channel for it's weather.


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Try this... always accurate, and constantly updates!


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah thanks toast i already have that one but i think ill use the ither ones for predicting but i do have to say its always accurate


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am in the sticks...hill country.....the weather can be totally different 5 miles from here. Like the other post said, best to just look out the window.

The weather people, sorry meteorologists, are as in the dark as much as we are most of the time.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

not being rude but look out your window and see what the weather is, that is the best judgment, weather forecasters arnt good anymore, least i do not think.


----------



## winter angel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Use this*

Weather channel, accu weather noaa, local news and then look outside.

Then make your judgement

Someone will be right,


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

look outside lol


----------

